

Teaching my daughter the preamble - It feels so hollow now. - smoyer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30OyU4O80i4

======
RandyH
The constitution is a great piece of paper, but there's only so much a piece
of paper will do for you. Every generation must fight for freedom in its own
way. Its not like some Don Lepre get rich scheme were you automatically get
liberty delivered to your P.O. box every month.

